# Light Problem



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

So i come home and i find my PC light flickering. so i turn it off and let it set for about 10 mins,
then i turned it back on. It stayed on for about 20 secs and then began to flicker again. How do i fix this?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Silentspidey,

I have PC's and when they start to flicker I know they are getting close to time to replace them.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My thoughts:
How old is the bulb? PC/CFs are typically only good for about one year before the intensity drops off damatically. Not something you'd notice.
Are all the connections snug?
How old is the ballast? >>> Are the wiring connections tight?


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

bulb and ballast are probably old. i got it off craigslist.
i have a new bulb otw cause i planned on it since i bought it.
connections look the same since i last used it. nothing looks different. would both those make it flash?


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

its weird cause theres 2 bulbs and there both started flashing at the same time.


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

so i got the new bulb in the mail today excited i hooked it up and yes it was still flashing. does this verify that it is the ballast? 
all the wiring is snug. 
whats my next step?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd say the ballast.
What wattage bulbs are they?
You can get Fulham Workhorse ballasts at www.naturallighting.com
Good pricing, service and shipping.


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

55 watt. i think ur right. so just a new ballast is all i can do then huh?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

So if you have (2) 55 watt biax tubes (PC/CF) then you need a Fulham Workhorse 5.
They run about $25


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.naturallighting.com/web/shop.php?crn=628&rn=2941&action=show_detail 
Workhorse Ballast 5, 120 Volt Ballast (# WH5-120)
this is the one right?
this gonna work with my 4 pin CF bulbs?
i got the bulbs from ahsupply.com. that shouldnt matter huh


----------



## Silentspidey (Aug 23, 2009)

in the mean time is it ok to keep that light on even though its flashing? how long will my plants last with lil to no light?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Not too sure. Usually ballasts just die. I guess it'd be OK.


----------

